# Camp Yamada Kokura Japan



## davilillo (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi – My name is David. My older brother was caring for an older gentleman WHO PASSED AWAY LAST WEEK. My brother asked me to help clean out his apartment. In the process I discovered a blue embroidered jacket that belonged to the fellow who passed away. It seems that he was in the armed forces as I began to research the writing on the jacked. The rear of the jacket is embroidered in Japanese and English. It says “Camp Yamada Kokura Japan” It also says “Drinking Union” and has a large embroidered man holding a bottle that says “Old Elephant Booze”. I was thinking that some of the soldiers had these specially made up and began trying to research the words mentioned on the jacket. The front of the jacket also has the name Jesse Newton (the name of the gentleman who passed away. I was wondering if you knew this fellow, or anything about the year of the jacket or the “Drinking Union”. Thanks for your help. David Alexander


----------

